# Richard Oliver 1871 pocket watch I'd and advice please



## spenotti (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a lot of assorted pocket watches some over 100 years old .Any advice re how to get these valued would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Cash converters? Antiques roadshow? Ebay? 

We don't really do valuations for new members here


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Simple answer put them on ebay. From my experience most things will find their true value, and if two bidders really want it, you may get more.


----------

